# So.. (shirt content)



## Chris

How's this?







Edit: These will be expensive as far as shirts go, btw. Probably around $27/ea shipped because of the shirt type, front/back printing and more than one color on the text/logo.

This is the quote for 50 in large, bigger sizes are more, but higher quantities lower the price. So I _think_ that should be about the right price after shipping, padded envelopes, and all that bullshit. Plus they're "sport shirts", not T-shirts, with spiffy stitching and all that jive.


----------



## Lee

That's freaking awesome


----------



## ZeroSignal

DO WANT!!!


----------



## Chris

Poll'd.


----------



## Stitch

Epic win!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Damn why is the bar I picked pink!


----------



## nordhauser06

badass. I'd buy one right now.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

holy shit. DO WANT.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Reminds me of my old football jersey. Except not maroon.


----------



## Desecrated

I voted nope, I don't really like sport-shirts. And I think the price is a little to high for my budget.


----------



## Mr. S

i'd go for a plain black or dark blue one with Sevenstring.org on the front but then im a fussy bastard


----------



## Ryan

Desecrated said:


> I voted nope, I don't really like sport-shirts.




Me too.. It looks a little sporty for my taste. The closest I would get to that would be those 3/4 sleeved baseball shirts. I don't mind the price though, and any ss.org gear we can get is always a plus. But unfortunately, can't please em all.

I liked the polo idea. Something we can sport to work too. I bought one of these today for $10, made/cut perfect and cheap.


----------



## Michael

Sweet. I'd take one.


----------



## DelfinoPie

I want to order one right now. That is a spiffy shirt.


----------



## Chris

If a lot of people don't care for the sport-shirt option, it'll be the same design on a (probably) black t-shirt.

Edit: Which will be cheaper.


----------



## Stitch

Where is the greendot themed shirt?


----------



## Chris

Stitch said:


> Where is the greendot themed shirt?



Shawn has it. 

[action=Chris]is seriously considering banning stitch from the site news forum.[/action]


----------



## BigM555

If it's the only option I might but I'd be more receptive of the t-shirts as well.


----------



## ZeroSignal

A t-shirt would be nicer.


Why can't we get a pink polo with a little ss.org logo on the breast with "TEAM DREW" on the back in MegadetH script?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

a white/black 3/4 sleeved baseball shirt with sevenstring.org on it would completele my life.


----------



## Scott

I'm not a sport shirt kinda guy either. I'd definitely be up for a t shirt though. If we could get one in camouflage, (We had a mock up like that somewhere didn't we?) i'd prefer that over black. But that's mainly because I have a cat that sheds like a mofo.


----------



## playstopause

Scott said:


> I'm not a sport shirt kinda guy either. I'd definitely be up for a t shirt though. If we could get one in camouflage, (We had a mock up like that somewhere didn't we?) i'd prefer that over black.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

at this point, i'd take almost anything with the log/sevenstring.org on it. 

we should get pink polos...


----------



## B Lopez

I think the "sevenstring.org" over the "777" looks really tacky.


----------



## JPMDan

Not my style, I'm interested in a Polo though.


----------



## eleven59

I'd definitely take one in solid colour as long as it's a darker colour (I don't wear white shirts anymore as I always get _something_ on them  ).


----------



## Chris

B Lopez said:


> I think the "sevenstring.org" over the "777" looks really tacky.



It's not like you wear shirts anyway.


----------



## Luvuvibanez

I say pink polo.


----------



## B Lopez

Chris said:


> It's not like you wear shirts anyway.



Ahh, joys of California.


----------



## Desecrated

I still want a hood, it's cold over here.


----------



## Durero

I'd also prefer just a plain black T-shirt with the logos on it. But if these were available I'd probably order one anyway just 'cause I  this place.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Scott said:


> I'm not a sport shirt kinda guy either. I'd definitely be up for a t shirt though. If we could get one in camouflage, (We had a mock up like that somewhere didn't we?) i'd prefer that over black. But that's mainly because I have a cat that sheds like a mofo.



 If I could do it like a custom shirt it would be a digital-urban-camo shirt! 

But thats just me.


----------



## amonb

XXXL for the win!


----------



## Shorty

Where do I pay... like now 

Also.. digi camo.. oh yeah, I'd definitely buy of those too!


----------



## arnoroth661

I'd buy any shirt with SS.org on it.


----------



## Stitch

A hooded sweat would be fuckin epic. 

You wouldn't ban me, Chris. You love my quaint ways too much.


----------



## Leec

I like it a lot. Not too keen on the logo on the back, but I'd still get one and wear it just to represent \m/


----------



## Groff

Personally, I'd rather have the same thing on a regular black tee, but the front on that does look nice with the white stripes on the arms. Don't dig the white back too much.

But i'd buy one still.


----------



## Regor

FUCK YEAH I'D ORDER ONE!!

I have SOOO many god damn black T-shirts its not funny! If its black on the front, and white on the back? Totally sweet!! And I'd have to wear it at all my shows, because it'd match my Randy's color scheme 

That shirt type is bad as hell!! Anything else, and I'd probably not order one.


Also, if you're not 100% sold on the print, I'd say either lose the ss.org above the 777 logo, or put it on the bottom of it straight... I think the 'arched' ss.org looks tacky.


----------



## Chris

I'm probably going to do a limited run of these, since they're so expensive - but I really want one.  Followed by a run of plain old shirts.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I think the next ss.org shirt should have a picture of me drinking copious amounts of beer out of a hooker. I'd buy 10.


----------



## Desecrated

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I think the next ss.org shirt should have a picture of me and stitch doing 2girls1cup. I'd buy 10.



Fixed.


----------



## Chris

It's going to be a "tour" type shirt that'll list all the motherfuckers I banned for spamming my glorious Site News forum!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I don't really like this design, but I'd snag one of the regular shirts.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Chris said:


> It's going to be a "tour" type shirt that'll list all the motherfuckers I banned for spamming my glorious Site News forum!


----------



## Regor

Chris said:


> It's going to be a "tour" type shirt that'll list all the motherfuckers I banned for spamming my glorious Site News forum!



I'll be honest with you Chris... That just gave me the idea that you should put all the S/N's of the mods on the back at the bottom of the "777" logo. That'd be cool.


----------



## Chris

Regor said:


> I'll be honest with you Chris... That just gave me the idea that you should put all the S/N's of the mods on the back at the bottom of the "777" logo. That'd be cool.



I'd probably do something along the lines of the names of everyone that ordered one. 

[action=Chris]reps Rog[/action]


----------



## El Caco

I'd order at least one of these but I want a black one more and if you do one in black I would buy a few of them.

Also I put down XL but I can never be sure with shirts because sizes vary so much , I have an XL MOPAR shirt that is almost skin tight, but a loose shirt for a 100cm chest is what I'm chasing.


----------



## Regor

Chris said:


> I'd probably do something along the lines of the names of everyone that ordered one.
> 
> [action=Chris]reps Rog[/action]



See? I'm good for a few things every once in a while... 


BTW, whatever you end up putting on it logo-wise, absolutely put me down for a XXL one. That's a bitchin' shirt and I'm all over it (cuz I don't have a regular ss.org shirt)


EDIT: New idea.... names of the forums on the back? Like the tour fashion?


----------



## Chris

Maybe a beer list.


----------



## ohio_eric

Damn it the more I look at that shirt the more I like it. 

I'm down. 

Damn you Quigley and your spiffy shirts.


----------



## Jason

I don't like it. The idea of the 3/4 baseball shirt is cool


----------



## skinhead

It's out of my budget, 90 pesos for a shirt. My family will kill me 

A plain shirt will be better.


----------



## Berger

while I'm glad there are more/new shirt designs. I'm not a fan of this one


----------



## Popsyche

Chris said:


> Maybe a beer list.



Now your talking my language!


----------



## ZXIIIT

as much as I love SS.org, I did not like the back of the shirt, the front however is epic.


----------



## Blood Tempest

DEFINITELY count me in for one of those shirts! They are BAD ASS!!! I'll take one in a medium plz. kthxbye.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Ryan said:


> Me too.. It looks a little sporty for my taste. The closest I would get to that would be those 3/4 sleeved baseball shirts. I don't mind the price though, and any ss.org gear we can get is always a plus. But unfortunately, can't please em all.
> 
> I liked the polo idea. Something we can sport to work too. I bought one of these today for $10, made/cut perfect and cheap.



i like the polo shirt idea, too....you could even get drew a pink one with the 777 logo on it


----------



## yevetz

XL here

I was thought about more than 1 shirt........but previus prices was a little bit less. Still I want 3-4.......but I don't sure on my money. But I will take 1 100%

Thanks Chris


----------



## HaGGuS

xxl please...
ill take whatever shirt is on offer


----------



## playstopause

yevetz said:


> Still I want 3-4...



You're going to resell them like the guitars?


----------



## darren

How about these?












I'm envisioning the front "shield" printed in Scotchlite reflective ink, so anytime anyone shoots a photo of you in the shirt with a flash on the camera, the image will have a blazing bright ss.org emblem on it.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Black and white ones ftw!


----------



## Popsyche

Blood Tempest said:


> Black and white ones ftw!



Nah! I vote the other ones. I'll look like fucking Orca in those black and white ones.


----------



## El Caco

darren said:


> How about these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm envisioning the front "shield" printed in Scotchlite reflective ink, so anytime anyone shoots a photo of you in the shirt with a flash on the camera, the image will have a blazing bright ss.org emblem on it.



How about no


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Popsyche said:


> Nah! I vote the other ones. I'll look like fucking Orca in those black and white ones.



Don't be so self conscious Dad. I too would like a regular black shirt with just the white "sevenstring.org" written across the front. And maybe a picture of me throwing the horns.


----------



## yevetz

darren said:


> How about these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm envisioning the front "shield" printed in Scotchlite reflective ink, so anytime anyone shoots a photo of you in the shirt with a flash on the camera, the image will have a blazing bright ss.org emblem on it.



Good. But I want "SEVENSTRING.ORG" sign with big letters 



playstopause said:


> You're going to resell them like the guitars?



I'm not reseling guitars.....I am only bringing by order


----------



## playstopause

yevetz said:


> I'm not reseling guitars.....I am only bringing by order



Oups, sorry! 


...


The blue one is kind of nice.


----------



## Mr. S

could we get (for the fussy people that only wear black tees) one with the org logo across the front and the shields:






on the sleeves, that'd look fucking awesome  (no wonder Chris rarely does this, first its hard getting something everyone will like and then the hassle of shipping them out across the globe  )


----------



## darren

We've already done the black-t-with-silver-lettering, so unless Chris wants another one for his wardrobe, we're probably going to get what _Chris_ wants. I think it's pretty much a take-it-or-leave-it situation. He wasn't really asking for input. 

I only provided an alternate because i had my own ideas about how the "777" logo could be applied.

Printing on the sleeves is usually an expensive option.


----------



## Chris

darren said:


> We've already done the black-t-with-silver-lettering, so unless Chris wants another one for his wardrobe, we're probably going to get what _Chris_ wants. I think it's pretty much a take-it-or-leave-it situation. He wasn't really asking for input.
> 
> I only provided an alternate because i had my own ideas about how the "777" logo could be applied.
> 
> Printing on the sleeves is usually an expensive option.



Well, I'm definitely asking for input, but the black/silver isn't going to be this round. I've done those twice, and I want to accomodate as many members as possible. 

The people ripping on Darren's designs have two options:

a) Don't buy one when we decide what to go with.
b) Take the initiative like he did and help me out by coming up with a realistic design of your own. I can't do 100+ 20-color shirts with lettering all over them and 24k gold trim, know what I mean?


----------



## Chris

Mr. S said:


> on the sleeves, that'd look fucking awesome  (no wonder Chris rarely does this, first its hard getting something everyone will like and then the hassle of shipping them out across the globe  )



 Exactly man. It sucks.


----------



## eleven59

I like the designs of the logos and the placement, I just don't like the shirt style itself as I usually go for something simpler  

But, really, there's a chance I might order one either way if I have money when orders are being taken.


----------



## zimbloth

I'd buy one. I'd like one of the original ones as well though, for some reason I never got one.


----------



## eleven59

zimbloth said:


> I'd buy one. I'd like one of the original ones as well though, for some reason I never got one.



 I didn't have money at the time. Same goes with the stickers.


----------



## darren

Personally, i've got a closet full of plain t-shirts that i mostly wear under other things. I'd actually like something lighter and more breathable than a cotton t-shirt for wearing under those hot stage lights. 

And i like having a bit of variety in my wardrobe.


----------



## Popsyche

Chris said:


> Exactly man. It sucks.




It's like my old pappy used ta say, 'Some people would still kick with both legs cut off.'


Fuck it Chris, you build it we'll buy it!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Chris said:


> Exactly man. It sucks.



*Sniff* I just wanted a shirt with digital camo... 









I'll take one for sure though.  Nice job Chris!


----------



## Chris

eleven59 said:


> I didn't have money at the time. Same goes with the stickers.



You can still get stickers, Steve has some left I believe. Check the sticky.


----------



## poisonelvis

fuck,i would take any ss.org shirt,and wear it proud!!!and all the dudes crying about the cost,as they sit in a room with ten grand of gear,custom fiddles and shit,are ya' kidding me?buy the fucking shirts ya nitz!!!!did ya' see the one i had to make,i wanted to kick my own ass,it was horrible....i'm down chris..yes pleeze


----------



## B Lopez

Those look much better with the resized back logo/front shield.


----------



## InTheRavensName

Chris said:


> If a lot of people don't care for the sport-shirt option, it'll be the same design on a (probably) black t-shirt.
> 
> Edit: Which will be cheaper.



even better 

I'd take anything though, I  this site


----------



## yevetz

It would be awesome if each member will have custom t-shirt

Like this:


----------



## Eric

I like the original design 

Badass looking shirt  I want one!


----------



## FortePenance

Haha, Vova and his awesome art skills.

TBH, I'd like the shirt if it was just offered in solid colours. I loved the last run of ss.org shirts. I think if it came in black and white (maybe pink for Drew), I would be happy. But hey that's just me and it seems a lot of people dig the new logo. I just like to keep shit simple. KSS.


----------



## eleven59

Chris said:


> You can still get stickers, Steve has some left I believe. Check the sticky.



Will do, didn't think to check as I assumed they'd have all been sold by now


----------



## playstopause

yevetz said:


> It would be awesome if each member will have custom t-shirt
> 
> Like this:



 Another epic drawing!

I like the idea.


----------



## yevetz

bump bump...we need t-shirts


----------



## bostjan

I want one...or possibly two


----------



## Lee

yevetz said:


> It would be awesome if each member will have custom t-shirt
> 
> Like this:



Vova, your drawings are priceless


----------



## yevetz

Lee said:


> Vova, your drawings are priceless



thanks


----------



## budda

playing 7 can be a sport. i'd sport it.

win.


----------



## Zoltta

Id honestly rather have a plain color in either black, brown, or dark grey


----------



## Regor

Hey Chris,

Could you do a mockup of the black/white shirt, with the regular "sevenstring.org" on the front, and the shield version of the 777 logo on the back?


----------



## DarkKnight369

Shirts like that with 3/4 length sleeves would be awesome as well.


----------



## Emperoff

I don't like sport clothing 

Classic T-shirt in plain black with white front and back logos design, and I'm in


----------



## Chris

Emperoff said:


> I don't like sport clothing
> 
> Classic T-shirt in plain black with white front and back logos design, and I'm in



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-support/49045-sevenstring-org-shirts-new-online-shop.html


----------



## Chris

yevetz said:


> It would be awesome if each member will have custom t-shirt
> 
> Like this:



Those would have to cost $50, because it'd take that much beer for me to agree to dealing with the logistics of it.


----------



## Shawn

I'll take a large. Looks awesome.


----------



## yevetz

Chris said:


> Those would have to cost $50, because it'd take that much beer for me to agree to dealing with the logistics of it.



in Ukraine it would be...........20$ or so


----------



## Chris

yevetz said:


> in Ukraine it would be...........20$ or so



Dude, I WOULD HAVE TO SHIP THEM ALL.  THERE IS NO WAY I AM SORTING 100 SHIRTS BY MEMBER NUMBER.

NO.


----------



## Blood Tempest

So, we are in fact getting different shirt designs than the one's currently in the shop?


----------



## Regor

Chris said:


>



So what site did you find this shirt on?


----------

